# Limp growth



## bullsie (May 31, 2011)

I have two Paphs, growing well, have limp leaves. Everyone else, Paphs, Phrags, Catts etc all doing well. Nothing seems to have changed - other than I put them outside this week. But last week I noticed the two Paphs leaves and new growth was laying over. The leaves are healthy looking, not dehydrated or anything - they are actually quite spotless. Just don't seem to have the strength to hold themselves up. Not sure what that indicates.

Any help?

Appreciate!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2011)

Um, dont put them outside!?


----------



## likespaphs (May 31, 2011)

i learned from some forum a while ago to either loosely tie something or put a rubber band around that leaf and another to hold them in place. eventually, the leaf will hold itself up


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I used to use a wooden skewer to prop up a couple that I had like that. In my instance it was just the way it was growing and eventually improved.


----------



## bullsie (May 31, 2011)

Whew! Makes me feel better. A wooden skewer with a rubber band sounds great as well as the fact that they will eventually be able to hold itself up again.

Thanks muchly!!!


----------



## Amadeus (May 31, 2011)

Paphiness says low humidity causes this to occur. I've only ever had the issue with lowii's. 

Here's the link for his thoughts on the issue.http://slipperorchidblog.com/?p=127


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2011)

bullsie said:


> I have two Paphs, growing well, have limp leaves. Everyone else, Paphs, Phrags, Catts etc all doing well. Nothing seems to have changed - other than I put them outside this week. But last week I noticed the two Paphs leaves and new growth was laying over. The leaves are healthy looking, not dehydrated or anything - they are actually quite spotless. Just don't seem to have the strength to hold themselves up. Not sure what that indicates.
> 
> Any help?
> 
> Appreciate!



WHere are you? I wouldn't put paphs outside in Southern Ca. Right now you could get away with many places in the SouthEast.


----------



## paphioboy (May 31, 2011)

That happens, don't worry..  I have a roth which produces new leaves that flop over at the crown that I'm afraid they'll break.. But sooner or later they regain their natural orientation. Also had Henrietta Fujiwara do this. Propped up the leaf with a chopstick and all is well now..


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2011)

I use wire stakes I can bend around the leaf to hold them up until they stand up on their own.


----------



## bullsie (Jun 4, 2011)

Last weeks temps averaged 90 degrees F. The last two days its been more the normal - 70 - 80 F with cooler nights. All seem to be doing ok. The lowii - one that had the floppys - seems to be recovering. I have it braced up. The second is a bit slower so will just care for them till they get firm. I do believe I will repot the second though.

If I kept them inside, temps would be about the same. Except the humidity would be much lower. With the price of oil (throw a blanket on if your cold) and having no air conditioning, the inside eventually is what the outside is (insulation is good, but can't hold out forever).

Thanks all for the input. The low humidity can be a problem for me indoors. Outside now that will remedy itself. We have such humid summers. Now I breath a sigh of relief!

Appreciate muchly!


----------

